# Easy Walk Harness?



## Jamm

So I bought Joey an easy walk harness today for his pulling. His pulling isnt SO SO SO bad on walks, but its enough to make me want to buy this harness. My biggest thing is i can't seem to work it, and size it properly! When i asked my parents to bring Joey by on thursday night, we didn't have a large so i sized him with an XL, it was just a size too big on its smallest size, so yesterday i found a L in the back, so i bought the Large, but i dont know what im doing wrong! 
All the videos online and the instructions inside say that the "contrasting colour" goes under neath on the belly and that the front, martingale part of the harness fits snug right over the shoulders. Well when i put it that way on Joey, it looks all awkward and doesn't really work, and falls and is just a mess. It wouldn't go 'vertical' like all the video's say its supposed to be. And the front part just keeps falling down. So my dad suggested flipping it and putting the 'contrasting colour' on top instead of underneath. Having it like that seems to work the best! So i just got back from a walk with Joey and it seemed to work the right way! 

Am i doing this right or wrong!? LOL i don't wanna use it wrong and hurt him.. it just seems soooo confusing. And its silly because at work im the one whos supposed to be helping people try these things on! 

Here are two pictures of how his harness was on for his walk, just so you can see what im talking about...


----------



## BayBeams

I use the easy walk harness with 2 of my dogs and it is a little awkard to apply at first. Once I got it figured out though it works great.
I think, according to your picture, you have the wrong color under the belly. Black is the main color and the silver band should go under the tummy and the black part with the easy walk label goes over the back.


----------



## Jamm

BayBeams said:


> I use the easy walk harness with 2 of my dogs and it is a little awkard to apply at first. Once I got it figured out though it works great.
> I think, according to your picture, you have the wrong color under the belly. Black is the main color and the silver band should go under the tummy and the black part with the easy walk label goes over the back.


See thats what I thought! But it works terribly that way... it slips and falls in the front and the side is soo super tight.. Upside down worked better:uhoh:


----------



## RedDogs

On some dogs, it works better 'upside down'..... sometimes we have ot fit it that way.

I would recommend clipping the leash to the front ring AND his colllar to help hold it in place.

The halti front clip harness tends to fit dogs better than the easy walk.


----------



## spruce

I use it upside down, like your pic shows on, my lab (she's broader chested). 

I took me awhile to get used to putting in on - - I did take my goldie/harness to store for "fitting" to assure me I was doing it right...or take Joey to your vet office, the techs at the front desk should be able to assure you of the right method


----------



## BayBeams

Could you take a picture of it on the way it is designed to be worn so I can see what looks amiss? Probaby it is not adjusted correctly. 
How old is your dog and how much does he weigh? My 19 month old male wears a medium/large size which is not available at most pet stores. My female 57 lb golden wears a medium, a large is way too big for her.


----------



## Jamm

Joey weighs 65+lbs and is almost 9 months. The large seems to fit him right, just.. not in a weird way. I will take it to the vet on monday, but i guess if its working i shouldn't worry too much?


----------



## mylissyk

I highly doubt anyone at the vet's office will know how to fit the Easy Walk harness. A Petsmart trainer or manager probably can though. But there are a lot of people who put it on upside down and it works much better that way, so if it fits better that way go for it, don't worry about it being on upside if the helps you.

The Gentle Leader head collar worked better for Lilah. But fyi, Lilah weighs 68 lbs and the Medium/Large size of the harness was the right size for her.


----------



## Jamm

I tried on the Halti before the easy walk but Joey took it off every 2 seconds, and the easy walk seems to work.. so im gunna try this out the way i used it today. It worked today, he was good and by my side the whole time


----------



## Sally's Mom

I think the easy walk harness inhibits shoulder movement.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl

Cash has the same harness and yes as others have stated the grey should be on the bottom. Make sure grey is clipped to grey and black to black. I had my trainer at class adjust Cash's because like you was having issues with proper fit. I forget exactly what she said if you tighten up the belly it will bring the front up ( I think I know not much help there ) she also said you want a snug fit.It has made a world of difference on our walks.


----------



## jackie_hubert

A couple of months ago I made a little video of how the easy-walk harness works for someone at work. I've cut it down to only the beginning as you can see how it fits on.

I think you're having a problem because it's too big. I just looked and we actually have the M/L, not the L, and the M/L is just barely small enough for him. Maybe you can return it and find the M/L? Or just use it upside down, works too.


----------



## mylissyk

Sally's Mom said:


> I think the easy walk harness inhibits shoulder movement.


That's been my experience too, and it loosens on it's own and allows the front strap to droop.


----------



## FinnTastic

I've never seen a m/l at the store before or I would of bought that one for Finn. His large does loosen in the front as we walk, so every so often, I need to stop and readjust it.


----------



## jweisman54

I have the M/L for Izzy and it does fit the right way but it does have a tendency got loosen up. It does need to be snug. You can order that size on line as most stores don't carry it.


----------



## mudEpawz

How do you like the easy walk halter? 
I had Chloe on the martindale collar, however the chain portion was snipping off her fur around her neck. The past few months I have been walking her on just a flat collar. She does ok on her walks with the flat collar but she knows she can pull and get away with it if she really wanted to. The worst is when me and my neighbours take the dogs together - its just comical. I am hoping to find something that will slow down my little puller. I have done some research but I am a little torn. So I was wondering how you found it?


----------



## Muddypaws

Are you sure you have the right size? Darby, as big as he is, has a Tween an Kirby has a medium. Our trainer fitted them so I know the size is correct.

I only use them for the beach now and have another harness I like even better for them. It's called the Freedom No-Pull Harness and it is different. The martingale is high on their shoulders, the D-ring in front is a little higher too. I comes with a lead so you can clip to the back and front, back and a neck collar, double back, front, etc. It is made from Wiggles, Wags and Whiskers and really gives you a lot of control. Of course, it does nothing for Kirby's bouncing but other the weighted down her backpack with bricks... nothing will!

This is the website No Pull Harness | Designer Dog Collars | Wiggles Wags & Whiskers


----------



## Dallas Gold

We have a blue EZ Walk. I'm not sure if it's upside down or not but the dark blue part of it is underneath Toby's belly, so I unclip from the side, closer to his arms than his shoulder.


----------



## Adriennelane

Jamm said:


> See thats what I thought! But it works terribly that way... it slips and falls in the front and the side is soo super tight.. Upside down worked better:uhoh:



Yeah. We can't use the Easy Walk with Lucy, because her chest isn't wide enough, no matter how we size it. Dory has a wider chest, and it works on her, so Lucy uses the Gentle Leader, and Dory uses the Easy Walk.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

We use a front attaching harness on Cody called "Walk Your Dog With Love". I really like it because each size fits a wide range. It also is easier on for us and the front attachment actually is not flush with their chest. It's on a piece of webbingthat extends. We also have the sensation harnesses which we use sometimes for the girls, but my fave is the WYDWL www.walkyourdogwithlove.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm using the Easy Walk Harness on both of my goldens, the exact same color in fact.
It's working out great without any problems.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

If upside down works, go for it. I will add, though, that if on the "right" way, remember that there are four points that can be adjusted and adjusting each one affects how it fits everywhere else. Sometimes it's just a matter of hitting the right adjustment.


----------



## mylissyk

Take a look at this video of the Walk Your Dog with Love harness, notice how the strap interferes with the front leg, and right at end of the video when the dog stops the strap even forces the front leg to raise and stick straight out. I found that the Easy Walk Harness also does that, and I don't like the way it interferes with the front legs.

Betty, does it fit that way on Cody?


----------



## mylissyk

jackie_hubert said:


> A couple of months ago I made a little video of how the easy-walk harness works for someone at work. I've cut it down to only the beginning as you can see how it fits on.
> 
> I think you're having a problem because it's too big. I just looked and we actually have the M/L, not the L, and the M/L is just barely small enough for him. Maybe you can return it and find the M/L? Or just use it upside down, works too.
> 
> YouTube - Cosmo Harness


You're video is private, so we can't view it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

No, his fits great, with no interference with the front legs or rubbing. It stays taut all the time.


----------



## Bkhollan

I use the easy walk harness as well. Bella always was easy to walk. I started her off with a 5 or 6 feet leash, but eventually switched to a 16 ft retractable leash once she learned how to go on walks without pulling at all. 

I only switched to the retractable leash because I run with her and she was getting the leash under her front legs once in a while when I would slow down going up a hill. I just found it easier for me. Plus she likes to make a quick dash to the edge of the sidewalk or road to grab a few pieces of grass to eat while we run.


----------

